# Don't wanna f@ck my girl even on Cycle!



## rc771 (Mar 30, 2012)

So This probably should be in the a different section but it does pertain to gear use so hopefully the mods will let it slide, and I feel it might be a good discussion lol.


So I have been with my girl for 4 years. I am 24 years old and started working out after we were already together. I never imagined the kind of attention working out would bring and of course it always causes a huge dilemma when other girls show interest in me, and multiple times I have just given in a cheated... Though at no point in time in these 4 years had I ever experienced a time when I just really did not want to have sex with my gf; I mean if another option presented itself then how the fuck was I gonna turn it down with over a gram of AAS in my system, but I still always wanted to fuck my girl even though sometimes it gets old you know..

So Month or so back started another cycle, everything is going good, gains, sex is normal with the gf, etc. So I meet this blonde in class at school, and I fucking love blondes, the nice stripper looking ones I mean that is my shit. Well of course this girl is right up my alley so I sit next to her and we've got to be pretty cool. I could always tell there was like sexual tension between us even though we both were in relationships so I held back and never got her number to save myself the trouble lol. 

So somehow we finally exchanged numbers and it just so happens that during that same class I showed her and another girl that sits near us a picture of me with my shirt off (the one girl was talking about her friend doing a bodybuilding show, and she showed me a pic and he was one of those physique dudes so I kinda laughed and they were like "oh i bet your body doesn't look like that" so i busted out a pic cause apparently they could not tell since i rock the XXL shirts. Well I swear not 10 mins after that the blonde is texting me saying "im bored I'm just gonna daydream about sex"... well of course I egg it on and by the end of that day we are exchanging the some very very interesting text messages. Later that week we end up sitting in the car between class and she's telling me about how frustrated she is cause he bf doesn't fuck her and blah blah and she's like "i'm just gonna call you if he doesn't man up soon" all this stuff; meanwhile I'm doing all I can to not rip her clothes off in my car in the parking lot haha.


And this brings us to today. I Swear after coming across this girl and just seeing another opportunity I SERIOUSLY have no interest in fucking me gf. And honestly my gf has a way better body than that blonde girl, but still I have NO interest in my gf, but I will rip the fucken pants off that blonde girl in a second. 

Sorry for the long drawn out story; any you guys even have a situation like that...? where you totally lose interest in the person you are with? What'd you do?


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 30, 2012)

See if she's into threesomes


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 30, 2012)

Yep^^


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 30, 2012)

Then quit being an ass and break it off with her. I would understand if you just had her around for sex, but your not even doing that.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 30, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Then quit being an ass and break it off with her. I would understand if you just had her around for sex, but your not even doing that.


In all seriousness.....THIS^^^^
I think men have a primal instinct to want to plant their seed in as many women as possible, and I believe that you truly love someone when you have the power to fight off that instinct. Clearly, you don't have the power to fight it off, which leads me to believe that your girl doesn't mean enough to you 

Any man who says he doesn't think about fucking other women is a liar. Plain and simple. But, you're taking it to a whole 'nother level by actually going through with it.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 30, 2012)

it's a proven fact that men can smell the cum of other men on women without even realizing they smell it  and it lowers their interest in that woman. guess you're not the only one that got bored.


----------



## GFR (Mar 30, 2012)

You sound like a faggot, go out and get some dick asap.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 30, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> it's a proven fact that men can smell the cum of other men on women without even realizing they smell it  and it lowers their interest in that woman. guess you're not the only one that got bored.



Ouch, fuck.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 30, 2012)

you might want to stop n ask yourself too, if she's all that why won't her bf fuck her? maybe she has a ginormous vagina and hemorrhoids. there's SOME reason he's not banging her. blisters maybe? good luck.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 30, 2012)

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 30, 2012)

or maybe he smells cum on her....


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 30, 2012)

just keep jerking off to porn.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 30, 2012)

somehow we exchanged numbers... somehow we ended up in the car... somehow i got herpes. 

you seriously need to man up and start taking responsibility for your actions. a *woman* would not be interested in a clown.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 30, 2012)

hahahahahahahahahaha. I love this thread now.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 30, 2012)

gich


----------



## Rednack (Mar 30, 2012)

she may even be sporting a cawk tween them legs..


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 30, 2012)

Had you said "man, this cycle makes me want to fuck everything in sight" the majority of us would have agreed, but, you have/are taking it one step further by actually cheating. You should break it off with your girl IMO.


----------



## rc771 (Mar 30, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> In all seriousness.....THIS^^^^
> I think men have a primal instinct to want to plant their seed in as many women as possible, and I believe that you truly love someone when you have the power to fight off that instinct. Clearly, you don't have the power to fight it off, which leads me to believe that your girl doesn't mean enough to you
> 
> Any man who says he doesn't think about fucking other women is a liar. Plain and simple. But, you're taking it to a whole 'nother level by actually going through with it.




This is true... definitely have some decisions to make; thanks for the honest opinion.


As far as the rest of this thread hahaha gotta love the internet


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 30, 2012)

Or this


----------



## rc771 (Mar 30, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Had you said "man, this cycle makes me want to fuck everything in sight" the majority of us would have agreed, but, you have/are taking it one step further by actually cheating. You should break it off with your girl IMO.




Agree, though I really only cheated on her with one person (2 times) and she knows about it; it was quite a while ago and I felt like a complete ass about it and I am trying to not have it happen again. Just honestly though how many of us can really tell a girl no when she wants it?.. given a lot of you guys are older than I am so apparently it is a talent that comes with age and maturity?


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 30, 2012)

rc771 said:


> Agree, though I really only cheated on her with one person (2 times) and she knows about it; it was quite a while ago and I felt like a complete ass about it and I am trying to not have it happen again. Just honestly though how many of us can really tell a girl no when she wants it?.. given a lot of you guys are older than I am so apparently it is a talent that comes with age and maturity?



Yes, at 24 you should just be single and fuck everything that moves.   Especially the cougars.    Go tap a cougar and thank me later.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 30, 2012)

Piihb


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 30, 2012)

rc771 said:


> Agree, though I really only cheated on her with one person (2 times) and she knows about it; it was quite a while ago and I felt like a complete ass about it and I am trying to not have it happen again. Just honestly though how many of us can really tell a girl no when she wants it?.. given a lot of you guys are older than I am so apparently it is a talent that comes with age and maturity?


I'm only 23.......and.......wait for it..........I'm married LOL
It's all about willpower, baby girl!


----------



## rc771 (Mar 30, 2012)

i think hoyle might have the solution haha


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 30, 2012)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> Piihb


This shit means Put It In Her Butt, doesn't it? hahahahaha


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 30, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Yes, at 24 you should just be single and fuck everything that moves.   Especially the cougars.    Go tap a cougar and thank me later.


He is right though. This is one mission I will never accomplish. Tear a cougar or two up in my honor!


----------



## rc771 (Mar 30, 2012)

damn bigbenj; I respect that bro I mean honestly what you are saying is the truth of the matter. I think i just really need to somehow figure out what is important to me before I end up hurting my girl again.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 30, 2012)

rc771 said:


> damn bigbenj; I respect that bro I mean honestly what you are saying is the truth of the matter. I think i just really need to somehow figure out what is important to me before I end up hurting my girl again.



Dude, there is nothing to figure out.   You've been together 4 years it's either there or it's not.   It's obviously not, be a man and let her go.   The longer you wait the worse it will be.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 30, 2012)

OP, out of respect for your girl, walk away. If you've cheated before which you admit, you'll cheat again. It's not worth hurting her or in fact, lowering yourself to that level.

Be a man and do the right thing. Good luck.


----------



## independent (Mar 30, 2012)

I wish hoyle was my dad.


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 30, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> OP, out of respect for your girl, walk away. If you've cheated before which you admit, you'll cheat again. It's not worth hurting her or in fact, lowering yourself to that level.
> 
> Be a man and do the right thing. Good luck.


Anabolic you're the best, you are like this gentle calming force


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 30, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I wish hoyle was my dad.



You should have quoted sum10.   Sarcasm is so damn hard to read.


----------



## independent (Mar 30, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> You should have quoted sum10.   Sarcasm is so damn hard to read.



Meaning I wish had had your advice when I was younger.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 30, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Anabolic you're the best, you are like this gentle calming force



Thank you.


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 30, 2012)

Rc, you need to end it. If youve cheated and are tempted over and over it will never work.

Do your girl a favor and end it. Dont drag it on and ruin her life because you want to get with other girls. 



Little Wing said:


> it's a proven fact that men can smell the cum of other men on women without even realizing they smell it  and it lowers their interest in that woman. guess you're not the only one that got bored.



Is this for real?


----------



## juiceball44 (Mar 30, 2012)

A lot of good honest bro's in this thread, do the right thing op


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 30, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Meaning I wish had had your advice when I was younger.



Haha, I learned the hard way too.   I talk about it all the time with my buddies though.   If we could go back in time, why the fuck would we have had girlfriends during college?   What a waste!


----------



## independent (Mar 30, 2012)

JCBourne said:


> Is this for real?



Yes. This is the main reason to cum on your girls face everyday.


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 30, 2012)

*Don't wanna fuck my girl even on Cycle!*   I think you need help much greater than this forum can offer


----------



## independent (Mar 30, 2012)

Can I fuck your girl? Im much more experienced and she would probably like me better anyways.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 30, 2012)

You already know what you should do. Hit the road, jack.


----------



## rage racing (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is useless without pics of the GF or the whore from school.


----------



## Coop817 (Mar 30, 2012)

OP- kill yourself.....little wing-please pm me nudes, ASAP.


----------



## dgp (Mar 30, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> it's a proven fact that men can smell the cum of other men on women without even realizing they smell it  and it lowers their interest in that woman. guess you're not the only one that got bored.



 Holy shit that funny...   Will your daydreaming about fuckin someone eles your girl already did.  I think being a man is learning to love, and if you do this no women could turn you on but her (the one).  it sounds like its time for a new girlfriend, because you must not love the one your with


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 30, 2012)

Puppy love is when no one turns you on but your girl. After a while, your normal man instincts start to return lol.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 30, 2012)

A boy makes his girl jealous of other women. A gentleman makes other women jealous of his girl.

as rough as the guys here can play and sound, there are some really good men on this forum. i am proud to call you friends.


----------



## redz (Mar 30, 2012)

There's no reason to stay with the gf, cut her loose. It's not like you are married.


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 30, 2012)

the balls produce testosterone.  That's the problem. You don't have any!  Cause I woulda been balls deep in her ass a long time ago!  



Just kidding man...damn I had to get ya on that one.  Look....are you gonna call it off with your girl or try to have your cake and eat it too?  The law of opposites...you will choose one or the other...so figure out which one so the pain of all those involved will be minimized.  But seriously I haven't read all of the replies on here but shit man, if you have a good girl with a nice body...it's a coin toss...this new chick already shows you that she might cheat on a man...and she might be fucking psycho as as you know.  At age 35, i've had it with the field...bitches can be fucking lunatics and  you never know when you'll get one. There are other things to hold deer besides pussy....as gay as that shit sounds.  This coming from a guy who is hetero and hornier than ever...


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 30, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> it's a proven fact that men can smell the cum of other men on women without even realizing they smell it  and it lowers their interest in that woman. guess you're not the only one that got bored.


I've seen this mentioned several times...  and how we have about 4 different types of sperm and "killer" types go up in number if we suspect of cheating...we also supposedly have ones that clump up together and make road blocks.  The killers use their acrosomal (I think it's called) head to bury into other sperm instead of an egg...all watched on film.  Discover channel type shit...


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm gonna basically repeat what everyone else has said bro... You wanna play hide the salami with some girl other than yours then that's your prerogative. But bro, you gotta place yourself in her shoes. How the hell do you think this makes her feel? You realize by cheating on her that affects her more than just emotionally? It affects her mentally bro. Think about it, you have cheated on her TWICE! She forgave you man, either your that good in bed, she loves you, or she can't find anything better. But I'll go with the second option and be positive. Anyways, you realize whenever a girl is screwed over its just that much harder for them to trust a guy? Shit, we aren't like that. Well... most of us guys aren't anyways. But I've known girls who have been cheated on so much that their self worth is not in existance and they are nice girls, just dating assholes. A couple actually string guys along and make it so they are caught cheating. One girl even told me her bf walked in on her taking it up the pipe which she never let her bf so even though he wanted to so bad. This shit fucks girls up man... So, man up and drop her, save both you the trouble later. But I doubt she would forgive you for it later. Or keep her and talk to her about spicing things up in bed or getting crazier, doing something out of the norm or somewhere you normally wouldn't do something. Just my .02 cause I've been there, now I'm practically engaged to her. Got the ring, just waiting for the right time which is coming soon. Good luck either way! Oh, and this hoe at school... will fuck you once and be done with you probably then you wake up with CLAP CLAP CLAP. Lol. Or she will cheat on you later on if you guys get into a relationship.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Man sometimes I feel the same way about other girls. I'm in your exact situation. I have a very attractive girlfriend that is everything that I've ever wanted. She's the smartest girl I've ever met and one of the few women that I actually respect. She's my best friend as well as my girlfriend. 

Sometimes I sit in class and look at all of the sorority whores and I think to myself about how good they look. And it feels good to walk campus and watch cute girls check you out. But at the end of the day I realize that my girlfriend is head and shoulders above any of those other girls that I met. 

I kinda feel like I'm stuck between stages of my life. My girlfriend is about to graduate from grad school and I see that as her being more settled down than me. I have just a little bit left to finish up myself. I partied pretty hard before I met her mainly because I was a little depressed and didn't know where I was going with my life. Well that changed when I met her. But sometimes I get these wild urges to let loose and go out and party and I think it's that side of me that enjoys seeing this girls check me out and all of that. 

Like I said, at the end of the day I know what's right for me. And I know that I feel 1000x more fulfilled with my GF and the life we have rather than the few hours of fulfillment I would have with one of those other girls. I'm proud to say that I haven't even gotten any other girls numbers even given the chance. 

It seems like you lack that sense of fulfillment with your current girlfriend. It's not fair to her that you are doing this. If you really love her then realize what's best for her. Even if what is best for her isn't you.


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 30, 2012)

^^^^props brother. Another person I owe reps to when I log in on the forum from comp or phn web. That's well said! Especially the last sentence in your whole statement. It takes a man to know that and a real man to let her go...


----------



## FordFan (Mar 31, 2012)

I think we need pics for a legitimate answer. Preferably nudes. Do as you want now, b/c when you're married the shit will def come back to haunt you.


----------



## waterstill (Mar 31, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> OP, out of respect for your girl, walk away. If you've cheated before which you admit, you'll cheat again. It's not worth hurting her or in fact, lowering yourself to that level.
> 
> Be a man and do the right thing. Good luck.



How I feel...



hoyle21 said:


> Yes, at 24 you should just be single and fuck  everything that moves. .




How I would react.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Man sometimes I feel the same way about other girls. I'm in your exact situation. I have a very attractive girlfriend that is everything that I've ever wanted. She's the smartest girl I've ever met and one of the few women that I actually respect. She's my best friend as well as my girlfriend.
> 
> Sometimes I sit in class and look at all of the sorority whores and I think to myself about how good they look. And it feels good to walk campus and watch cute girls check you out. But at the end of the day I realize that my girlfriend is head and shoulders above any of those other girls that I met.
> 
> ...


very well put.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 31, 2012)

Make a decision. That's what men do.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 31, 2012)

Rc, I read your post and IMO you should either break up with your GF or sit down with her and tell her how you feel. I know my wife would be long gone! I think all males have tendencies as well as woman to be persuaded to appeal to other woman and men. That being said, if you're thinking about a blonde and you can't be with your girlfriend because you think about other chicks, then let her go!! It will do both of you a favor. You're still young. Man up and let her go- poor girl. But I admire your honesty.


----------



## USMC (Mar 31, 2012)

It's actually really easy, if you're chick isn't turning you on than it's time to tell her to pound sand.

As for the blond, don't be thinking relationship. She's a ho, thats called live out some sexual fantasies with her 3somes, a2m, so on and than be a good friend and pass the ho to one of your friends. This is really all dumb college sluts are good for, so live it up now.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 31, 2012)

58 posts and not a single picture


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 31, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I wish hoyle was my dad.



Wanna be a jew?


----------



## bigmanjws (Mar 31, 2012)

You gotta make a choice man. You will always favor what you don't have..... But if your over the current gf you gotta end it, 4 yrs is big, but if you gonna cheat your wasting 2 people's time. Man up and work it out, or man up and pound new vag! The choice is yours.


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 31, 2012)

Well this will piss off all the chicas in the thread. After fucking the same woman for 4 years it's just about as exciting as opening your car door.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

Truth^^^
That's why you have to switch it up and try new things with your girl. Just like your diet, if you eat the same plain food for a couple of weeks, it will drive you insane and eventually you'll give in and go grab a cheeseburger.


----------



## sofargone561 (Mar 31, 2012)

sounds like u like the isngle life brother, break up with ur gf and just bang everyone. or just tell her to come to my place ill fuck her her if u dont want to


----------



## VladTepes (Mar 31, 2012)

Glycomann said:


> Well this will piss off all the chicas in the thread. After fucking the same woman for 4 years it's just about as exciting as opening your car door.



Not necessarily, just have to change things up every now and then. I've been with my wife for almost 3 years now and I still love every second I have with her, I can't even really see myself with anyone else and I've had multiple opportunities if I really wanted to have some pointless fling for more "excitement".  Our sex life is actually the best it's been, neither of us were that experienced when we started dating so it's actually gotten better over the years, not more boring.  Just a matter of how you look at it, but I've also never been the type to need to fuck dozens of women to feel satisfied.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 31, 2012)

I suggest a sex swing 


bigbenj said:


> Truth^^^
> That's why you have to switch it up and try new things with your girl. Just like your diet, if you eat the same plain food for a couple of weeks, it will drive you insane and eventually you'll give in and go grab a cheeseburger.


----------



## Goldenera (Mar 31, 2012)

Some solid advise in here bro. 
I've been here & done that. As you can vouche once u get a new pussy it's hard not to do it again & again. 

My advise is same like other ppls. If u aren't wanting to fuck your girl with a gram of test in ya.......leave her. 

Life is to short to be un happy with a girl ESP if u aren't married etc. Do the right thing. Break up and break that blonde in half. Just realize that blonde is cheating on her man and will do the same to you one day so just slay that chicken head and be on your way!


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 31, 2012)

Plus I don't know about ya'll, but I'm a freak.  ...you can't just be putting your mouth anywhere nowadays...you might come up with some new shit on ya grill....all broke out and shit...or bring clamydia or some other sneaky shit to your girl...hepatitis...dormant herpes....shit's wild out there son!  haha  

And there's a great saying I've repeated, and experienced after having one of the most beautiful sought after girls in my area ever, to only turn stale after about 3 weeks...." Show me the hottest chick, and somewhere there is some dude that's tired of her shit"...or something like that..you get the point...


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 1, 2012)

^^Yup that's the saying.

"Show me a hot ass chick and I'll show you a guy who's tired of putting up with her shit."


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 1, 2012)

make shit more interesting, have her dress up, have her blow you on webcam on omegle, fuck her on webcam on cam4, all sorts of ill shit like that


----------



## ecot3c inside (Apr 1, 2012)

if you wanna break up with her just tell her you think your gay, that way she won't be nearly as mad and there wont be any tears..


----------



## Ryanhill (Apr 1, 2012)

Why would you post his ridiculousness. You're begging to get flamed.  If you really need advice on this you should go play in traffic


----------



## ecot3c inside (Apr 2, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> make shit more interesting, have her dress up, have her blow you on webcam on omegle, fuck her on webcam on cam4, all sorts of ill shit like that



then break up with her?..


----------



## shearerr (Apr 2, 2012)

^^^
Yea, it sounds like a happy ending


----------



## gamma (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck it bro have your cake and eat too ..... your young enjoy life , don't get caught up in relationship just yet get thou school and beat out as many girls as you can !!!


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 2, 2012)

ecot3c inside said:


> then break up with her?..



Lmfao. This is the most raw board I've been on. I fucking love it lol!  

You guys are too much!


----------

